# solanoid



## dewibeb1 (Feb 1, 2017)

i have a tef20 just put a new wiring loom and starter on it but it won't start live gets to the solanoid but won't turn the starter but the outside of the solanoid turns live could anyone help?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy dewibeb1,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Since this is an old tractor (may have been sitting for a long while) the engine may be rusted/frozen, and the starter can't turn it. Do you hear the starter kick in to the flywheel/ring gear? Can you turn the engine by hand?

Try this.....Put the transmission in neutral and set the brakes. Take a large screwdriver and jumper across the two large posts/terminals on the solenoid. One terminal is attached to the battery, the other to the starter. This bypasses the solenoid. 

If the starter cranks, then your problem is with the solenoid, or with the small wiring that energizes the solenoid. 

If the starter doesn't crank, check/clean your battery connections, especially the ground connections. Make sure the starter has a good clean connection to the engine/bell housing.


----------



## dewibeb1 (Feb 1, 2017)

hi thank you for replying I am new to these forums
I have a brand new loom and a brand new starter but the solenoid is off the old starter but worked fine on this starter there is only one terminal on the back. when you engage the starter switch the whole solenoid is live on the outside


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am a bit confused by your post, so will ask a couple of questions.

When you say the starter is live, is that when the starter is on the bench? If that is the case it will be live as it is looking for an earth ground through the mounts on the tractor motor when the solenoid is triggered.

The correct starter solenoid for the TE series 20 Massey has two copper lugs, the bottom one that connects to the corresponding lug on the starter, and upper one that connects to the battery cable. It also has one blade connector that connects to the key start switch that activates the solenoid. Is this the solenoid you have, or do you have the version for the diesel 135 with two screw terminals and one short copper lug and one long copper lug?

If you have the latter, you will need to be sure to use the actuation screw terminal for the key switch or you will end up shorting the feed power to the ground when the solenoid is actuated.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

does sound like it is hunting for a ground, try using a set of jumper cables and run one lead from the battery ground and place the other on the starter housing near the solenoid(on the mounting bolt) if it is still not starting, then replace the solenoid.


----------

